# Nicholas Ludford



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone into Nicholas Ludford's music? I think it's fabulous!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

yes, there was a 4-CD series of his secular music released on ASV/Gaudeaumus 20 years ago that won a Gramophone prize at the time. The set established his position as one of the forefront English composers of the C16. Fantastic stuff

http://www.cardinallsmusick.com/cardinalls/nicholas-ludford


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And more recently there's a load of Ludford from the Peterhouse Partbooks recorded by Blue Heron.

Ludford seems to sometimes manage to be particularly inspired - eg in the Sanctus/Benedictus of the Mass Christi Virgo Dilectissima. I've been listening to Ludford and O. Gibbons recently and Ludford makes Gibbons sound tame to me.


----------

